# All things disgusting in and around nononono



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2019)

*




*


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2019)

* I live in your head......*

*You make a thread.............*

*The vile TRUTH about Democrats will never be dead....*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2019)

*




*


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2019)

*Democrats = Criminal Record !*


*Adam Says :*

*" Buck the TRUTH "*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Epstein is now worm food.....*
> *And then Citizen Donald J. Trump testified against *
> *Jeffery Epstein on his actions in his Mar-a-Lago resort in Florida ....*
> *It wasn't then citizen Trumps fault the Florida Prosecutors went soft*
> ...


Got the check for use of my Whistleblower copyright.  But there’s a brown stain along the edge of it.  Is it what I think it is?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat's how lil' joe dresses.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dat's how lil' joe dresses.


*We all know it's really your desire ......*

*If you have something to confess....use the OMG thread.*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 289607, member: 2987"

View attachment 5394

/QUOTE

*Is that an early Halloween theme ...?*
*I'm perplexed....*
*Or is it code to meet Husky Poo Poo at a*
*Venice Lavatory....*
*Inquiring minds want to know......... *


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful. You got a lot of these closeted righties on here verrrry hot and bothered. Some of 'em (Joe) can't hardly talk about anything else!


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Careful.
> You got a lot of these closeted righties on here verrrry hot and bothered.
> Some of 'em (Joe) can't hardly talk about anything else!


*I drug that picture thru the " Democratic/Liberal " trailer park of this Forum*
*and all of you are sticking to it like excited Flies on Fly Paper...*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Careful. You got a lot of these closeted righties on here verrrry hot and bothered. Some of 'em (Joe) can't hardly talk about anything else!


I can tell you this about nono, based on his conduct, he’s going to go through some things.  I’ll have my attorney call and we will get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I can tell you this about nono, based on his conduct, he’s going to go through some things.  I’ll have my attorney call and we will get to the bottom of this.


Based on his conduct he most likely plays with his own feces.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I can tell you this about nono, based on his conduct,
> he’s going to go through some things.
> I’ll have my attorney call and we will get to the bottom of this.


*Bring it....!*

*Crowdstrike is on my side.....*

*Poor Poor Joe*
*Poor Poor Hunter*
*Poor Poor Devon*
*Poor Poor HRC*
*C U C ol Holder knew this was possible...*
*That's Y he bailed to Kalifornicate....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Based on his conduct he most likely plays with his own feces.



*I post the TRUTH*
*You project your intimate bath tub antics after a dump.....*

*Classic Democrat mind set....sad.*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I can tell you this about nono, based on his conduct, he’s going to go through some things.  I’ll have my attorney call and we will get to the bottom of this.





nononono said:


> *Bring it....!*
> 
> *Crowdstrike is on my side.....*
> 
> ...


Feel threatened? What is written is a threat?  Huh, boy?  Is that so?


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Feel threatened?
> What is written is a threat?
> Huh, boy?
> Is that so?


*It appears you are on the losing end of a shit stick.....

Feel threatened....?

Has a " Threat been written "...?

Huh....old man....?

Make it so....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Based on his conduct he most likely plays with his own feces.


Oh she plays with her own feces all right.  What’s more, she’s going to go through some things.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 290209, member: 2987"

Oh she plays with her own feces all right.  
*(* What’s more, she’s going to go through some things. *) **

/QUOTE


** Now was that an insult/threat or a threat/insult....*

*Please see below :*

*




*

*Cease and Desist...!*

*You have been publicly instructed to stop *
*with the abhorrent/vile behavior that has*
*prevailed within your posts since the initial*
*inception of your primary account.*
*Any subsequent characters you have or choose*
*to create that display the same abhorrent/vile*
*behavior will be subject to the same consequences*
*that the initial poster has been forewarned of...*
*Consider this your 1st warning, any subsequent*
*warnings will be duly noted and applied to the *
*final outcome.*

*Signed :*

*




*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2019)

We agree that “she’s going to go through some things” is a threat.

Let’s now agree as to the identity of the person who issued this threat.  Are you game?


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> We agree that “she’s going to go through some things” is a threat.
> 
> Let’s now agree as to the identity of the person who issued this threat.
> 
> Are you game?


" A *threat* is a communicated intent to inflict harm or loss on another person. 
 Intimidation is widely observed in animal behavior (particularly in a ritualized 
form) chiefly in order to avoid the unnecessary physical violence that can 
lead to physical damage or the death of both conflicting parties. "


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Signed :*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I’m tired.  Yes. I am.

I’m tired of encouraging you to seek help.  First it’s psychiatric, and from the blood you’re coughing up, now it’s your syphilis.

You must be glad imtired didn’t see this thread.


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 291129, member: 2987"

I’m tired.  Yes. I am.

I’m tired of encouraging you to seek help.  

First it’s psychiatric, and from the blood you’re coughing up, 
now it’s your syphilis.

You must be glad imtired didn’t see this thread.

/QUOTE

*That spot is from your bulbous nose, you should sleep with the doors locked.*


----------



## Imtired (Sep 30, 2019)

*That spot is from your bulbous nose, you should sleep with the doors locked.*

This thread is fun.  Your writing is like a Kandinsky painting minus the art.


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

Imtired said:


> *
> 
> That spot is from your bulbous nose,
> you should sleep with the doors locked.*
> ...


*Why Thank You.....it's quite fun "  painting " you fools into a corner...







It takes a grossly Twisted Democratic mind to interpret his artwork....
*


----------



## Imtired (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  I'll take that as a compliment.  Love his artwork.   Oh wait, let me re-write that in nononono speak.  *"Thanks!".  I'll take "that" as a compliment.   "Love" his art"work"..... *


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Thanks!  I'll take that as a compliment.
> Love his artwork.
> Oh wait, let me re-write that in nononono speak.  *
> "Thanks!".  I'll take "that" as a compliment.
> "Love" his art"work"..... *


*You're learning....rather slow but you'll get the gist of*
*your " acquired " Idiocy....*


----------



## Imtired (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You're learning....rather slow but you'll get the gist of*
> *your " acquired " Idiocy....*


You're right, dang it!  I forgot to put spaces between the quotes and letters.    As in " that " versus "that".  Oh! and randomly " capitalize " my Words too......   Thanks!


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 3, 2019)

“The president’s allusions to violence are palpably dangerous. They will give cover to crazies who crave violence, as other intemperate words of his have done.

This language is a dog whistle to the deranged” such as 4nos.


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “The president’s allusions to violence are palpably dangerous. They will give cover to crazies who crave violence, as other intemperate words of his have done.
> 
> This language is a dog whistle to the deranged” such as 4nos.


Do you think 4nos has ever put a bomb in someone’s mailbox or something?


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you think 4nos has ever put a bomb in someone’s mailbox or something?


Given his posting record, it’s an easy bet he’s dropped bags of poop in a mailbox or two.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 5, 2019)

“The president’s allusions to [civil war] violence are palpably dangerous. They will give cover to crazies who crave violence, as other intemperate words of his have done.

This language is a dog whistle to the deranged” such as 4nos.


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “The president’s allusions to [civil war] violence are palpably dangerous. They will give cover to crazies who crave violence, as other intemperate words of his have done.
> 
> This language is a dog whistle to the deranged” such as 4nos.


That’s why the idiot wrote about civil war the other day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s why the idiot wrote about civil war the other day.


Rat or espola?
I missed it.


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rat or espola?
> I missed it.


4n talked about the civil war to result from impeachment proceedings.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> 4n talked about the civil war to result from impeachment proceedings.


“Repugnant”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> 4n talked about the civil war to result from impeachment proceedings.


"He was just joking", Marco Rubio


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 291750, member: 2987"

“The president’s allusions to violence are palpably dangerous. 
They will give cover to crazies who crave violence, as other 
intemperate words of his have done.

This language is a dog whistle to the deranged” 
such as 4nos.

/QUOTE

*I have the whistle...*
*You're on a leash...*
*Now sit and respond.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2019)

Education Secretary Betsy DeVos has been threatened with the possibility of jail after a judge deemed she was violating a court order for continuing to collect student debts on a now-defunct school.


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

*Post ( A )*


messy said:


> Do you think 4nos has ever put a bomb in someone’s mailbox or something?


*Post ( B )*



Nonononono said:


> Given his posting record, it’s an easy bet he’s dropped
> bags of poop in a mailbox or two.


*Regarding Post ( A )....I don't think like you " Messy "....
Regarding Post ( B )....I will gladly leave you " Bob " a present 
if you wish....leave the address ....There's always a first time 
for everything. You'll be my first.*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 22, 2019)

Those wondering.  4nos was sentenced with a fellow Proud Boy to a 4 year stint in the pokey. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to him. As always.  God speed 4.  Don’t drop the soap.


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2019)

*A whole thread.....now ain't that special......*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *A whole thread.....now ain't that special......*


Human scum


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Human scum


"Human"?


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Human"?


I’m a giver.


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Human"?


*Alien……and you are scum*.


----------



## messy (Oct 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Alien……and you are scum*.


You sound a little scared.


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You sound a little scared.




*Bhhwwwwaaaaaaa.....OH my goodness...you are projecting !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2019)

It starts with a chain of for-profit colleges that ran a scam operation: administrators targeted low-income and minority applicants, made a bunch of outlandish claims about what the schools could do for their career prospects, and encouraged them to get student loans from the federal government. This, naturally, generated quite a bit of money for the for-profit colleges.

It did not, however, benefit the students, who ended up with significant debts. Some of those students received worthless degrees, while others didn't even get that because the schools closed their doors without notice before the students could graduate.

The Obama administration investigated and agreed that these students who'd been taken advantage of deserved a break. In fact, the Obama administration determined that it'd be fair to simply forgive the loan debts of the for-profit colleges' apparent victims.

Problem solved? It was, right up until Donald Trump took office, Senate Republicans confirmed Betsy DeVos as the secretary of Education, and the Trump administration decided those victims still owed the federal government lots of money.









						GOP ignores scandals, advances controversial judicial nominee
					

Even if Republicans were unfazed by Menashi's ugly record, it seemed possible that they'd care about his role in devising an illegal Dept. of Education scheme.



					www.msnbc.com


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It starts with a chain of for-profit colleges that ran a scam operation: administrators targeted low-income and minority applicants, made a bunch of outlandish claims about what the schools could do for their career prospects, and encouraged them to get student loans from the federal government. This, naturally, generated quite a bit of money for the for-profit colleges.
> 
> It did not, however, benefit the students, who ended up with significant debts. Some of those students received worthless degrees, while others didn't even get that because the schools closed their doors without notice before the students could graduate.
> 
> ...



*Man are you desperate and miserable...........Oh..Check out the *
*" New " post about YOU Democrats....It's rather simple for ignorant*
*lemming such as yourself to digest....Enjoy.*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Man are you desperate and miserable...........Oh..Check out the *
> *" New " post about YOU Democrats....It's rather simple for ignorant*
> *lemming such as yourself to digest....Enjoy.*


This guy’s going to go through some things.


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> This guy’s going to go through some things.


*Pardon ......." Pardon ".....You mumble something disgusting Bob....*


----------

